# Estar com vs ter



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma dúvida com algumas expressões

Em espanhol a gente diz

Tengo: hambre, ganas, sueño, pereza, dolor etc

Em português segundo o que ensinam nos livros se diz

Estou com: fome, vontade, sono, preguiça, dor etc

Fica mal se eu digo "tenho" em vez de "Estou com"?

Obrigado pela ajuda*


----------



## englishmania

Na maioria dos casos, também podes dizer _tenho_. Consoante a frase, "tenho" pode não soar tão bem ou tão natural/espontâneo. A expressão "estou com" dá uma ideia de algo imediato, neste momento, agora.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Eu diria_ tenho_ no sentido figurado. Por exemplo:

_Tenho fome de vingança_

__


----------



## englishmania

Não vejo problema em dizer_ tenho sono_, _tenho fome_...no sentido literal/não figurado.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Olá a todos 

Olá, englishmania 


englishmania said:


> Não vejo problema em dizer_ tenho sono_, _tenho fome_...no sentido literal/não figurado.


Eu também não. Eu quis acrescentar, ou seja, mostrar que também dá pra usar no sentido figurado (acho que desta vez eu resumi demais minha explicaçao....) 

Eu me lembrei de uma belíssima canção do Dominguinhos, chamada Tenho sede

_Traga-me um copo d'água, tenho sede_
_E essa sede pode me matar_


----------



## englishmania

Pois, pensei que estivesses a dizer que só usarias "tenho" em sentido figurado, quando, na verdade, este também se usa literalmente.


----------



## Carfer

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Em português segundo o que ensinam nos livros se diz*
> 
> *Estou com: fome, vontade, sono, preguiça, dor etc*
> 
> *Fica mal se eu digo "tenho" em vez de "Estou com"?*


 
Não, diga à vontade. Ele há cada livro!


----------



## Istriano

Estar com = temporário
Ter = permanente

_Estou com fome. _[agora]
_Crianças africanas têm fome._ [sempre]


Es como

Estou bonito. (agora)
Sou bonito. (sempre)
*
Estou com medo da cobra* (agora, com medo dessa cobra aqui que entrou no meu quarto)
_*Tenho medo de cobra. *_(sempre, qualquer cobra, odeio cobras).


*ser : estar = ter : estar com
*
Umas pessoas podem dizer: _Agora eu tenho sede_ (em vez de _agora eu estou com sede_), mas as mesmas pessoas dizem _Hoje sou feliz_ (em vez de _Hoje estou feliz_)...

São diferenças sutis que ''complicam'' a língua:

_Não tenho passaporte. (Não tirei).
Não estou com passaporte. (Deixei em casa).
Estou sem passaporte. (Deixei em casa)._


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Carfer said:


> Não, diga à vontade. Ele há cada livro!



*Obrigado pela ajuda 
*


----------



## gvergara

Tenho outra dúvida relacionada ao emprego de estar com. 

(Um homem precisa de um pacote que e está encarregando o furto a uns jovens ladrões o procedimento para consegui-lo. Tem duas opções: que o pacote esteja num quarto, ou que o guarda o tenha botado num bolso dele)
__ Não. É essencial que ninguém saiba que houve furto deste embrulho. O que vocês vão fazer é trocar os embrulhos, se o outro estuver no quarto.
- E *se estiver com o empregado*?_

Minha pergunta é: pode se empregar estar com no sentido do _to have something on_ inglês?


----------



## englishmania

^  It means _What if he has it?_



If two people have a plan together (usually to do something wrong), you can say "estão feitos um com o outro".


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Tenho outra dúvida relacionada ao emprego de estar com.
> 
> (Um homem precisa de um pacote que e está encarregando o furto a uns jovens ladrões o procedimento para consegui-lo. Tem duas opções: que o pacote esteja num quarto, ou que o guarda o tenha botado num bolso dele)
> __ Não. É essencial que ninguém saiba que houve furto deste embrulho. O que vocês vão fazer é trocar os embrulhos, se o outro estuver no quarto.
> - E *se estiver com o empregado*?
> 
> _
> Minha pergunta é: pode se empregar estar com no sentido do _to have something on_ inglês?



Pode, acho que sim. O _'estar com' _português não tem tanto o sentido de posse como o de detenção, mas parece-me _'to have something' _cobre essa nuance também.


----------



## gvergara

Então para traduzir _He had a beautiful shirt on, _poderia se dizer_ Ele estava com uma camisa bonita_?


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Então para traduzir _He had a beautiful shirt on, _poderia se dizer_ Ele estava com uma camisa bonita_?



Pode, sem nenhum problema. Não é, evidentemente, a mesma acepção da frase anterior '_E se estiver com o empregado?'. _Nesta,significa _'apresentar-se com/ exibir' _e aproxima-se do significado do espanhol _'lucir_'.


----------

